# New Addition! Opinion on Names?



## SammiDraco (Mar 24, 2021)

Hey all! The newest addition to my aquatic family just arrived today and he's super awesome! So I'd like to come up with a super awesome name for him. He's a big purple black-footed nerite snail and he looks so cool. I'll give you a little insight to who all is in my tank. It took some slight maneuvering to get them all in one shot. Good thing they're all comfortable with being handled. Sadly my camera doesn't do the colors justice, but you get the point.

From left to right:
Rammstein the red ramshorn
Atlas the magenta nerite
Sampson the white nerite
Neo my betta (has to be the center of attention)
newest addition not yet named - the purple nerite


































So far I have two awesome names that I'm leaning toward. Either Morpheus or Dr Manhattan (or just Manhattan).

Pros and cons...

Morpheus pros:

Awesome name
kinda looks big and morphy
Morpheus cons:

if from Greek mythology - I already have a Greek name in my tank (Atlas)
if from The Matrix - I already have a Matrix name (Neo)

Dr Manhattan pros:

Awesome name
kinda looks like he'd earn the title of something mad and awesome like "Doctor"
I don't have any other DC comic names in my tank
Dr Manhattan cons:
- he's not blue... he's purple... but does it matter that much?

From pros and cons alone Dr Manhattan would be the winner, but I'm still torn. What would you guys think? Any name you like better, or do you have any other neat ideas?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Mine would be off the wall: Rider for "Riders of the Purple Sage." 

BTW, they're Mystery Snails, right? Sampson is a Light Foot Ivory; Atlas is Black Foot Magenta; third is a Black Foot Purple. Now you need a Dark Foot Blue. 

I have Ivory, Blue and Purple.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

So I was looking up some names and saw Kovidar. Sorry if it offends anyone. I figured how we all are getting through this pandemic and also it means purple orchid tree. Maybe also Tyrian. It’s cool!


----------



## SammiDraco (Mar 24, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Mine would be off the wall: Rider for "Riders of the Purple Sage."
> 
> BTW, they're Mystery Snails, right? Sampson is a Light Foot Ivory; Atlas is Black Foot Magenta; third is a Black Foot Purple. Now you need a Dark Foot Blue.
> 
> I have Ivory, Blue and Purple.


Close! Atlas is actually a light foot magenta (with little tiny pink freckles on the top side of his foot and his face. So cute! ) But I have actually thought about getting a blue one to add to the family. And MAYBE a pearly pink ramshorn too. I'll probably stop where I am for now until I get a bigger tank... If I get a bigger tank. Neo likes his smaller environments, so I wouldn't want to overcrowd it. Especially since I already spend a lot of time on poop patrol. But if I do get a bigger tank, those two additions will definitely be on the list. I think these guys are so cool and fun to watch.

But yeah, my bad, they're mystery snails. I just got used to calling then nerites since I've seen them sometimes mislabeled as nerites early on in my caretaking.

I do like the interesting take on the name though! 😁 I'll put that into the drawing hat. Hard to discount the best western of all time!


----------



## SammiDraco (Mar 24, 2021)

FeatherHearts said:


> So I was looking up some names and saw Kovidar. Sorry if it offends anyone. I figured how we all are getting through this pandemic and also it means purple orchid tree. Maybe also Tyrian. It’s cool!


Ah clever! And I'm certainly not offended. It takes an awful lot to offend me anyway. I do like Tyrian too. Aside from a neat name for the color purple, it could also be from the computer game from the 90s. "Intense fun!" Or something like that. Plus it just sounds badass.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

SammiDraco said:


> Ah clever! And I'm certainly not offended. It takes an awful lot to offend me anyway. I do like Tyrian too. Aside from a neat name for the color purple, it could also be from the computer game from the 90s. "Intense fun!" Or something like that. Plus it just sounds badass.


I’m glad you like it! Hope you find a name you like soon! 😊


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If Atlas is the third photo down, he's a dark foot. A light foot is white. Some would call him a dark foot striped Purple. Photo from a great site Snails








Or, Purple Rain (great song; not overwhelmed by movie) or from way before anyone else's time: (One Horned, One Eyed Flying) Purple People Eater. 😂 

I love the quest for finding the perfect name for critters....even if I'm the only one who likes them. You can imagine how many Betta names I've managed to come up with all my years having Betta.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Lol Purple people eater. 😂 love it!


----------



## SammiDraco (Mar 24, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> If Atlas is the third photo down, he's a dark foot. A light foot is white. Some would call him a dark foot striped Purple. Photo from a great site Snails
> View attachment 1030953


Here's a photo of Atlas, or as good of a photo as I can get of him at the moment. He's always so active and super fast. One minute I think I have a good opportunity for a photo. I go into the other room to grab my phone, and by the time I come back he's already disappeared to some other part of the tank where taking a decent picture would be impossible. I'm guessing his energy comes from his younger age? He's still a bit small, and all he does all day long - and all night long - is eat and poop. I swear I've only seen him rest maybe a handful of times since I got him, and only for about fifteen minutes max. But he's a growing snail after all.









As far as I can recall, I've really only seen these guys referred to as light foot magenta or light foot light purple, as an opposite to the black foot purple or dark foot dark purple. Given the light off-white color of his foot and flesh, it just made sense to me. The only one in my tank that I'd consider to have a "dark foot" would be the new unnamed dark purple snail. If Atlas technically is a dark foot, how is that categorized? It can't be from the shade of color alone, since the lightness of it is close to Sampson's foot color. Here's an example of what I usually see as references when looking at different types of mystery snails. (Atlas being what this chart refers to as a magenta / light foot purple shell.)








Not that I'm doubting you. You'd know better than me. I'm just curious on how it's categorized as dark if the shade is actually very light and peachy colored.




RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I love the quest for finding the perfect name for critters....even if I'm the only one who likes them. You can imagine how many Betta names I've managed to come up with all my years having Betta.


Oh yes, I take naming very seriously.  And I tend to be the only one who likes them too. My fiance laughs at me since I had to consult a forum to think of a name for a snail. But they're such small creatures, and they're still so neat that I feel like they deserve proper names even more because they're often so underappreciated. Same with fish. I named my first betta Ifrit. He was a lava red rose tail with neon purple iridescent streaks all down his fins and a single horizontal iridescent streak down his sides. I felt like it was the perfect name for him. Although he didn't act like an Ifrit. He acted more like a Fido.  But I like big names for little creatures so I stuck with Ifrit.

I gave Atlas his name because of this funny thing he often does. He'll use his whole foot and sort of fold it inward to push himself up as high as he can like a push-up. Then while he's pushed and stretched as tall as he can get, he'll twist his whole body way around like he's trying to get a good look at everything before deciding where he wants to go. Then he'll lower himself back down and take off in whichever direction he chose. With the shell on his back, he reminded me of Atlas with the world on his shoulders when he does this. Since I've never seen any of my other snails do this before, I figured I'd name him after his little quirk.



RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Or, Purple Rain (great song; not overwhelmed by movie) or from way before anyone else's time: (One Horned, One Eyed Flying) Purple People Eater. 😂


I totally remember that purple people eater song! Boy that's been a while! 😄 I've also thought of Magnus, but the Magnus I know is associated with the sun. So, wrong color. (TES lore.) Then I thought I'd get away from Greek mythology and move toward Roman and try Jupiter. But then I think of the planet. Again, wrong color. I want to think of a real powerful and magnificent name to kind of attribute to his color and size and... well... magnificence. But it's not just about what the name means or what it references. It's also about the sound of the name. Know what I mean? I want to find a name where just the sound alone like, commands respect. I'd like to incorporate his personality into it too if I could, but that might be too difficult. He's kind of a loner. He's not afraid or anything. But he often likes to find a nice quiet place to rest or maybe contemplate existence. I dunno. 🙃

Like I said, I take naming very seriously.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, he is a light foot. I was confused because I thought he was the one in the third photo down that appears to be a dark foot. 

Magnus the Magnificent. Am I imagining or is the cover somewhat purple Magnus the Magnificent: A medieval mystery set in France: Cope, Mr Gordon William: 9781986539791: Amazon.com: Books

There have been several Magnus the Magnificents. I imagine its the word flow.

I have a Ernest T. Bass, Billy Shears, Maxwell Edison and two unnamed. Considering Briscoe Darling and Otis Campbell.


----------



## SammiDraco (Mar 24, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Yes, he is a light foot. I was confused because I thought he was the one in the third photo down that appears to be a dark foot.
> 
> Magnus the Magnificent. Am I imagining or is the cover somewhat purple Magnus the Magnificent: A medieval mystery set in France: Cope, Mr Gordon William: 9781986539791: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> ...


I wasn't sure if you meant MY third photo or the third photo from the link you sent. But yeah, the only photo with Atlas in it from the original post was the first one with everyone in the picture. All the others were just different shots of the newest addition. I'm glad we got that settled. I was getting confused. 

Magnus the Magnificent might work. It does have a nice ring to it too. I've actually never heard of the book before but it sounds really interesting. I love learning about the Tudor dynasty, so this would be up my ally, even though it seems more like a historical novella rather than an actual historical account, but there's still a lot in there from what little I read that reflects actual history. The only downside to the name is I believe the main character Magnus / Thomas Percival is a dwarf, and this snail is no dwarf, that's for sure.

If not, I saw there's a character named Nicodemus in the book, which is a pretty sweet name as well, and there are a few Nicodemus's that one could choose from. I'd rather not choose the one from the Bible since I've already got Sampson's name from the Bible. But there's The Secret Of Nimh. That Nicodemus is pretty sweet. And who's childhood wasn't enhanced by that movie nowadays? Well I've got some new names to think on. 

I about died when I saw your names by the way. That's fricken awesome.  Maxwell Edison though, like the serial killer?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Naming him "Magnus the Magnificent" would be like calling a tall person "Shorty." 

Yep, like the silver hammer. Not like an Excitable Boy. LOL

I also want to name a Betta "Roland" but "Roland the Headless Thompson Gunner" was quite a mouthful. I've had three "John Lee Pettimore" so may have a fourth at some point.


----------

